# Server Rechner wie viel Leistung wird benötigt?



## Madin45 (18. Januar 2016)

*Server Rechner wie viel Leistung wird benötigt?*

Hi @ all

ich möchte mir einen Rechner selber zusammenbauen, der dann als Server dienen soll.

Was muss ich alles beachten und wie viel power braucht so ein Rechner?

Auf dem Server sollen eine Cloud, TeamSpeak Server, Ark Server, Minecraft Server laufen, Auf die maximal 5 Personen gleichzeitig zugreifen würden.

Grafikkarte sollte ja Onboard reichen. Also eher auf gute CPU und auf Viel RAM achten?
Lohnt sich da eine Dual LAN Verbindung mit guter Netzwerkkarte? 

Der zugriff würde ja auch gehen, wenn ich im Lokalem Netz bin, dass ich die vollen 1000 MBit verbindung habe und von extern nur über das Internet mit 16000er Leitung?


----------



## Rabowke (18. Januar 2016)

Interessante Frage, ich selbst nutze ja ältere Hardware als Linux Server in meinem Arbeitszimmer.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten solltest du dich informieren, ob die Server Software von Mehrkern-CPUs profitiert und ob es ggf. SInn macht, verschiedene VM zu nutzen die eben je nach Bedarf Ressourcen zugewiesen bekommen, dann würde z.B. auch eine duale LAN Verbindung und/oder ggf. sogar 10Gbit Sinn machen, allerdings wird wohl einfach die Internetanbindung dein Problem sein.

Ich habe 50mbit Download, 10mbit Upload und schon das ist für meine Zwecke, primär gespiegeltes Backup meines Büroservers, manchmal quälend langsam.

Theorethisch viel RAM, aber bitte so, dass das Board noch stabil läuft, und eine Mehrkern CPU. Quadcore sollte ein 'no brainer' sein, mehr Kerne lohnen sich IMO nur, wenn Ark, Minecraft etc. diese auch nutzen und IMO tut es min. Minecraft nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2016)

Das ist auch immer ne Frage von Preis/Leistung/Effizienz. Wenn du jetzt nen starken core i5 kaufen würdest, wäre zB der Strombedarf auf Dauer was zu heftig. Kaufst du wiederum Zb nen Intel Celereon J1900 (da gibt es Mainboards inkl. dieser CPU als Stromspar-Platinen für unter 100€) , dann hast du kaum Strombedarf, aber VIELLEICHT reicht die Power nicht, obwohl der 4x2GHz hat. Leider hab ich aber auch echt Null Ahnung, wie viel Power ein Server braucht mit dem Einsatzweck, den du angibst...


----------



## Madin45 (18. Januar 2016)

Stromkosten könnte man ja sparen wenn man zum Beispiel den Server von Mo - Fr 12 Uhr mittags bis 1 Uhr nachts laufen lassen würde und am Wochenende von 10 - 2 Uhr nachts laufen lassen würde. Ich weiß auch nicht wie viel so ein Server im idle ziehen würde. Unter Last wird er ja nicht mehr als 150 - 200 Watt ziehen wenn man sogar einen besseren Xeon einbaut oder? 
Ich denke mal das Spiele wie Ark schon viel Leistung brauchen würden, wobei bei maximal 5 Personen die auf dem Server zocken würden wäre es nicht so schlimm denke ich?

Das wäre ja auch ein gemeinschafts Projekt mit Kumpels und meinem Bruder von den laufenden Kosten her wäre es kein großes Thema denke ich.


----------



## Batze (18. Januar 2016)

Soll der Server nur rein im LAN arbeiten, oder willst du das Teil auch ans Internet stöpseln?
Soll der Server ans Internet, vergiss es, außer du hast eine Festnetzleitung mit Extrem schnellem Upload. Und das ist ziemlich teuer. Alles andere macht da nämlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Madin45 (19. Januar 2016)

würde es schon gerne ans Internet bringen. Braucht man so viel Upload für 5 Spieler von einem Game und bisschen Teamspeak ?

Also meinst du es würde sich mehr Lohnen für jedes spiel und jede Anwendung einen Server zu mieten? auch wenn de gesamt kosten / Monat sich auf 40 - 50 Euro belaufen würden? dass wären dann knapp 10€ pro Person.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Januar 2016)

Rechne dir doch einfach aus, wie lange der Server an sein müsste ... es gibt ja Anbieter bei denen du nur nach tatsächlicher Leistung, d.h. aktiver Nutzung, zahlst. Ansonsten einen root-Server oder falls die Hardwareanforderungen nicht so hoch sein sollten, einen vServer.

IMO macht das alles mehr Sinn als einen eigenen Server hosten, wenn der Upload eher Bescheiden ist.

Rechnet man den Anschaffungspreis der Hardware inkl. Stromverbrauch zusammen, könntest du dir min. ein Jahr lang einen wirklich guten root Server mieten mit potenter Anbindung in das Internet. Ich persönlich würde immer Linux Server empfehlen, es gibt aber auch Windows Software und ist damit ggf. fürs Gaming besser geeignet, "früher" gab es eher selten einen Linux Server von einem Spiel.


----------



## Batze (19. Januar 2016)

Einen Gamer/TS Server zu mieten ist in eurem Fall wohl immer besser und auch Günstiger.
Die Vorteile sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Du brauchst dich um keinerlei Software/Hardware Probleme zu kümmern, alles ist immer Top aktuell. Ganz wichtig, denn wenn du selbst kein IT Profi bist, ist ein eigener Server immer eine Sicherheitslücke. Und ich kann dir sagen, es werden Probleme auftauchen und nicht zu wenige.
Bei einem Mit Server hast du immer Top Speed zur Verfügung. 
Die Kosten schrumpfen jedes Jahr immer weiter. Bei Spielen liegen die Preise momentan weit unter 1€ pro Slot. TS Server bekommst du schon für 15-25 Cent pro Slot. Zu beachten ist allerdings das das Minimum bei den meisten Anbietern bei um die 10 Slots liegt. 
Rechne dir die Max. Kosten mal selbst aus.
Bei 2 Spielen + TS Server kommst du Monatlich auf 20-25€. Das durch 5 Zocker macht 5€uronen monatlich für jeden. Ist doch Peanuts. Dafür hast du aber maximalen Speed und musst dich selbst um nichts kümmern. 

Soll keine Werbung sein, hab einfach mal Google angeschmissen, schau mal da vorbei und informier dich. Die haben auch ein eigenes Forum wo du vor Kauf deine Fragen stellen kannst.  KLICK


----------



## Rabowke (19. Januar 2016)

Aber ganz ehrlich, ein root Server bzw. vServer ist IMO günstiger und vorallem flexibler als diese Mietgamingserver. Das ist natürlich die einfachste Lösung, keine Frage ... aber für 30 EUR bekommst du IMO einen mehr als flexiblen Rootserver, wo du mehr als "nur" zwei Spiele hosten kannst.


----------



## Batze (19. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, ein root Server bzw. vServer ist IMO günstiger und vorallem flexibler als diese Mietgamingserver. Das ist natürlich die einfachste Lösung, keine Frage ... aber für 30 EUR bekommst du IMO einen mehr als flexiblen Rootserver, wo du mehr als "nur" zwei Spiele hosten kannst.



Das stimmt natürlich. Würde ich aber nur empfehlen wenn man damit auch umgehen kann.
Also wenn er weiß wie man auch die Spiele/TS auf einen Server bringt und vor allem wie man das ganze vernünftig Administriert, dann ist ein Root/vServer eine sehr gute, vor allem sehr flexible Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Stromkosten könnte man ja sparen wenn man zum Beispiel den Server von Mo - Fr 12 Uhr mittags bis 1 Uhr nachts laufen lassen würde und am Wochenende von 10 - 2 Uhr nachts laufen lassen würde. Ich weiß auch nicht wie viel so ein Server im idle ziehen würde. Unter Last wird er ja nicht mehr als 150 - 200 Watt ziehen wenn man sogar einen besseren Xeon einbaut oder?


 ein Xeon würde bei VOLLLAST um die 100W ziehen, also MIT Board, Festplatte/SSD usw. - aber ein J1900-basiertes System zieht halt nur um die 20W, und selbst wenn es nur 50W Unterschied sind: 0,05 KW mal 365 Tage mal 12 Stunden sind 219 KWh, bei 30 Cent Stromkosten pro KWh sind das ca 65€ pro Jahr an MEHRkosten. 

Und sollte so ein J1900 für die Aufgaben reichen, wäre das halt ne gute Wahl. Was dazukommt ist, dass du dann auch ein winziges Gehäuse nehmen kannst. Für Sockel 1150/51 gibt es zwar auch Mini-Boards, aber die billigsten kosten dann ohne CPU schon mehr als ein durchschnittliches J1900-BoardCPU-Set. Selbst ein BoardCPU-Set J1900 mit 2x gBit-Lan bekommst du für 80€: Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für Sockel 1150 gibt es so ein Mini-Board mit 2x gBit-LAN auch für einen ähnlichen Preis, aber da kommt die CPU halt erst noch dazu. Und wenn du zu einem Xeon greifen würdest, brauchst du bei vielen Xeon-Modellen noch ne Grafikkarte, weil viele Xeons keinen Grafikchip haben, bzw. bei den Sockel 1151-Xeons brauchst du auch spezielle Boards, da geht es nicht wie beim 1150, dass du Standardboards nimmst - Xeon bei 1151 wäre also daher recht teuer.

Wenn du rauskriegen kannst, ob so ein Celeron J1900 (4x2GHz) ausreicht, wäre das die günstigste Variante bei der Anschaffung UND beim Unterhalt. Oder halt wie schon auch besprochen doch lieber was mieten.


----------

